# Windows XP SP3 - 500GB Western Digital Can't install?



## XPavilion (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone, this is my first post and I think my issue is different to other peoples.
I've googled and searched everywhere for a fix for this, and I can't seem to fix it.
I've created a slipstream CD of XP SP3 and it still doesn't work.
The error is: _"Setup did not find any hard disk drives installed in your computer"_

My mainboard is a DFI 661FX-MLV, (Oldish) But It supports the hard drive and it comes up with it in the bios menu.
Oh and also, I've tried searching for the legacy options in the bios, but none are there.
I'm in quite the pickle 

Please help me Tech Guru's :O


----------



## XPavilion (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry! >.<
I posted in the wrong section, can a mod please move it :/


----------



## Techtatane (Feb 21, 2011)

Your windows xp cd does not have the right drivers for your hard disk controllers!
So go to the manufacturer&#8217;s download page and get the drivers for your board!
You have the F6 option during the first part of installation of windows Xp (drivers must be on a floppy) 
choose your controller driver and go ahead


----------

